# Are You A Witty Person?



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

So in order to be witty, you've got to be quick and humorous. Witty people have the charismatic gift of being able to spill intelligent one-liners at the drop of a dime. Not everyone has the brains to be witty so I think it's a gift for most people. Anyone can be funny, but wit takes some actual intellect to come across well.

I'm a bit jealous of witty people, honestly. They make people laugh easily and they're fun to be around. I can be witty, but I'm not very spontaneous. I always end up analyzing what I'm going to say before I say it. Charisma really is a talent, just like singing or dancing.

What about ya'll?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

That ****ing **** from Texas killed it!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

lyric said:


> So in order to be witty, you've got to be quick and humorous. Witty people have the charismatic gift of being able to spill intelligent one-liners at the drop of a dime. Not everyone has the brains to be witty so I think it's a gift for most people. Anyone can be funny, but wit takes some actual intellect to come across well.
> 
> I'm a bit jealous of witty people, honestly. They make people laugh easily and they're fun to be around. I can be witty, but I'm not very spontaneous. I always end up analyzing what I'm going to say before I say it. Charisma really is a talent, just like singing or dancing.
> 
> What about ya'll?


People say I'm witty.

I just think I'm random.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish I could be! Sometimes I come up with funny stuff quickly, and I've been told I'm funny, but for the most part it's lame jokes.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm not. I can think up a funny comeback, but I need a few days of obsessively thinking about it to do so.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Online I can be witty. In person I get blank stares and awkward silences. That's why I don't even try making jokes in front of people any more.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm actually very witty. It's one of my very few positive traits.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

People tell me that i'm witty and funny and that I should be a comedian. I don't think I'm that funny, though. I have to really think before making a joke; I'm not very good at making them up quickly. It stinks, because i've always wanted to give someone a comeback that completely shuts them down. :teeth


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

well I am not a very witty person I wish that I was cause I love being around people who are and they can make you laugh and make alot of sense at the same time . and I am always jealous of people who are .


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

**** no.

Also, I believe wit is more correlated with social skills and ability to appeal others' sense of humor much more so than actual intellect.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I like to think that I am witty at least some of the time  though when I'm not with friends I rarely speak up even when I have something witty to say.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> **** no.
> 
> Also, I believe wit is more correlated with social skills and ability to appeal others' sense of humor much more so than actual intellect.


_Wit_ is a form of intellectual humor, and is the ability to say or write things that are clever and usually funny.[1] A wit is a person skilled at making clever and funny remarks.[2] Forms of wit include the quip and repartee.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Whats the exact opposite of witty? Theologic


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm known as the straight Oscar Wilde. By me. But I can be witty sometimes, but it usually takes me about 5-10 seconds to think of a witty reply, which just makes things awkward in person defeating the purpose haha. So instead I say the first, dull thing then beat myself up once the witty answer comes mid sentence.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It's like fencing, no one actually gets hurt if you do it right. They'll just accuse you of being a smug ******* if they can't fight back, and they really will be slightly hurt but they'll act like they're totally fine.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh, stop degrading yourselves, people. Everyone is capable of using their brains. They don't because of the astounding loss if you fall on your face. Luckily I have nothing left to lose.

Really?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rufus said:


> It's like fencing, no one actually gets hurt if you do it right. They'll just accuse you of being a smug ******* if they can't fight back, and they really will be slightly hurt but they'll act like they're totally fine.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Oh, stop degrading yourselves, people. Everyone is capable of using their brains. They don't because of the astounding loss if you fall on your face. Luckily I have nothing left to lose.
> 
> Really?


Say what now?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Witt is something that I would really like to cultivate. I think it's something you have to practice. Maybe when watching TV I can practice making witty comments.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm incredibly witty when I'm not completely retreated into a sad state of introversion. When I'm with my friends and at ease with myself, my tongue is a sharpened blade. lol

But most of the time, no, I'm too preoccupied being a worrywart.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lyric said:


> _Wit_ is a form of intellectual humor, and is the ability to say or write things that are clever and usually funny.[1] A wit is a person skilled at making clever and funny remarks.[2] Forms of wit include the quip and repartee.


Went to the dictionary I see.

While wit in terms of being able to make people laugh does require some intellect, I highly doubt the two are as correlated as you make it seem in the OP. There are plenty of people who aren't exactly of above average intelligence who can crack one liners left and right.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Went to the dictionary I see.
> 
> While wit in terms of being able to make people laugh does require some intellect, I highly doubt the two are as correlated as you make it seem in the OP. There are plenty of people who aren't exactly of above average intelligence who can crack one liners left and right.


Sure, anyone can crack a silly fart joke or something. That's why I made a difference between being funny and having wit. Obviously the two are related.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lyric said:


> Sure, anyone can crack a silly fart joke or something. That's why I made a difference between being funny and having wit. Obviously the two are related.


The jokes I'm talking about aren't fart jokes though.

I still believe social skills play a much bigger part than intelligence. Some intellect is required but not much. Also, intelligence doesn't always make one witty.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

not at all. and i cant stand witty people. jackasses.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> not at all. and i cant stand witty people. jackasses.


Sarcastic people are the ones that get tiring after a while.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> not at all. and i cant stand witty people. jackasses.


Yeah, I don't like them either. Most witty people use their ability to as an excuse be a prick, and they know they can get away with it too because people will like them for it because they're funny.

I notice that on internet forums an exteremely witty ***hole who always make people feel like **** will more often than not be popular while someone who makes one thread complaining about his/her situation in life will be ostracized. This is why the world is ****ed up.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> not at all. and i cant stand witty people. jackasses.


What makes them jackasses?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> What makes them jackasses?


They're not. I'm sensing some bitterness from that dude.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have this issue where I can't think of the word I need when I know what I want to say, and as a result it becomes some kind of convoluted dribble. For that reason my wit is stunted and I rarely act upon things I think up at the moment because I struggle to put it into words. So in my mind I like to think yes, but the reality is no.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Rufus said:


> It's like fencing, no one actually gets hurt if you do it right. They'll just accuse you of being a smug ******* if they can't fight back, and they really will be slightly hurt but they'll act like they're totally fine.


You fight like a dairy farmer!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, I don't like them either. Most witty people use their ability to as an excuse be a prick, and they know they can get away with it too because people will like them for it because they're funny.
> 
> I notice that on internet forums an exteremely witty ***hole who always make people feel like **** will more often than not be popular while someone who makes one thread complaining about his/her situation in life will be ostracized. This is why the world is ****ed up.


So why don't you just dislike pricks instead of disliking witty people who are nice because you associate them with jerks?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> So why don't you just dislike pricks instead of disliking witty people who are nice because you associate them with jerks?


Okay, so I probably should have said most witty people, because in my experience most of them are jerks. And the more witty they are while being a jerk them more I dislike them because the wit allows them to get away with it. Is that better? Sheesh.

But yeah. Witty jerks are worse than non witty jerks.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Okay, so I probably should have said most witty people, because in my experience most of them are jerks. And the more witty they are while being a jerk them more I dislike them because the wit allows them to get away with it. Is that better? Sheesh.
> 
> But yeah. Witty jerks are worse than non witty jerks.


I personally don't see how being witty automatically correlates with being an *******, but to each his own!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lyric said:


> I personally don't see how being witty automatically correlates with being an *******, but to each his own!


I said that in *my* experience, witty people tend to be jerks. *If you are a jerk*, being witty makes me dislike you more because you get away with your bull****. If you're not a jerk then I guess it's okay.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i am not


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I said that in *my* experience, witty people tend to be jerks. *If you are a jerk*, being witty makes me dislike you more because you get away with your bull****. If you're not a jerk then I guess it's okay.


Alot of people do hide their ******* ways under the guise of comedy. I can't stand comedians that make fun of rape, racism, etc. But they get away with it because it's supposed to be funny and taken lightly.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Okay, so I probably should have said most witty people, because in my experience most of them are jerks. And the more witty they are while being a jerk them more I dislike them because the wit allows them to get away with it. Is that better? Sheesh.
> 
> But yeah. Witty jerks are worse than non witty jerks.


Sorry I didn't mean to be annoying. Didn't know if you actually thought that or were generalising so I just wanted to make that suggestion.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to be annoying. Didn't know if you actually thought that or were generalising so I just wanted to make that suggestion.


Fruitcake is a witty person


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to be annoying. Didn't know if you actually thought that or were generalising so I just wanted to make that suggestion.





niacin said:


> Fruitcake is a witty person


You being sarcastic, fruitcake?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im witty but sometimes i take it too far... like this one time... **** it ill just write down the conversation... context i talk kinda white and people call me an oreo to some extent so i was talking to a friend who is black... well call him j

Me: (i said something about a painting in a really white voice)
J: "aye man,sometimes you can be as white as cotton"
me:" that explains why your mom picked me last night then" and i think i threw the b word in there somewere 
J: (silence)

i managed to make a black momma joke and say that i had sex with his mom all in ten words lol

he didnt talk to me for like three days after that


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> You being sarcastic, fruitcake?











lol


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm only witty when I'm feeling lucky and in a good mood, which only happens when I'm tipsy.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey, this is pretty cool, this is actually something I got. Though it's pretty useless when SA blocks your witty responses. It mostly only turns on when I'm in confident mode and surrounded by people I'm cool with.

Also, more in person though. Online, I can probably get owned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sometimes I can be, other times I'm lame. It really depends on the situation.


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

It really depends on the people I am around with. I can only be witty with people I know really well. Or maybe when I am on a sugar high.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> lol


What did he do?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> What did he do?


rofl ahahahah lol, u dont get it?...


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> rofl ahahahah lol, u dont get it?...


Yeah I don't get it, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I don't get it, that's why I'm asking.


You being sarcastic, Fruitcake? lol

u guys probably dont have the same slang as we do here and thats why lol

fruitcake means like sissy or it can be a derogatory term for gays here. So his post was like how u would call someone out on something they did (like if they offended you or something)... but ur username is fruitcake so it was like a double entendre.... get it... im bad at explaining things


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> You being sarcastic, fruitcake?


I wasn't being sarcastic.



illmatic1 said:


> You being sarcastic, Fruitcake? lol
> 
> u guys probably dont have the same slang as we do here and thats why lol
> 
> fruitcake means like sissy or it can be a derogatory term for gays here. So his post was like how u would call someone out on something they did (like if they offended you or something)... but ur username is fruitcake so it was like a double entendre.... get it... im bad at explaining things


Oh. Thanks for explaining. I didn't get it because that's partly why I picked the username in the first place.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic.
> 
> Oh. Thanks for explaining. I didn't get it because that's partly why I picked the username in the first place.


u know, im not really sure if he meant it that way, it might have just been coincidental


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> What makes them jackasses?


Arrogant, snide, demeaning. People use it as an excuse to be a douchebag. As well as a 'holier-than-thou' attitude many "witty" people have. Nothing really intellectual about them. 
And @ Lyric: :roll


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Arrogant, snide, demeaning. People use it as an excuse to be a douchebag. As well as a 'holier-than-thou' attitude many "witty" people have. Nothing really intellectual about them.
> And @ Lyric: :roll


If there's nothing intellectual about them then you're thinking of different people to the ones Lyric is describing. I think she is just talking about people who use intellectual humour. It's intellectual by definition. And it's not automatically demeaning or snide or arrogant. It can be done with friends and not at anyone's expense.
It seems snide and demeaning to call people jackasses for having a certain type of humour.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes I am but I don't talk much so it's wasted lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hard to say. People think I'm witty, but I'm just telling my thoughts on one topic then. Does it have to be intentional?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Hard to say. People think I'm witty, but I'm just telling my thoughts on one topic then. Does it have to be intentional?


Yes it does. If you slip and fall and go through a number of wacky shenanigans that is funny, but that doesn't mean _you're_ funny.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not to dodge the question but i'd say a lot of people would like to think they are.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> If there's nothing intellectual about them then you're thinking of different people to the ones Lyric is describing. I think she is just talking about people who use intellectual humour. It's intellectual by definition. And it's not automatically demeaning or snide or arrogant. It can be done with friends and not at anyone's expense.
> It seems snide and demeaning to call people jackasses for having a certain type of humour.


nope, still nothing intellectual about it. no such thing as "intellectual humor". its called being a smartass.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

I could only wish.

My guy friend is witty. He makes us all laugh, and I'm always astound by what he can come up with. lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> nope, still nothing intellectual about it. no such thing as "intellectual humor". its called being a smartass.


:roll

I recommend you watch The Office. Perfect example of Intelligent Humor in a great comedic form.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lyric said:


> :roll
> 
> I recommend you watch The Office. Perfect example of Intelligent Humor in a great comedic form.


Your being very sarcastic......


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Your being very sarcastic......


I'm not... :sus


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Hell no. I am slow and dense TT^TT


----------



## quietly (Dec 21, 2011)

very, very, very, VERY rarely. 
I can't force it either. I just blank out and get fatigued if I scramble to find something funny to say


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

sometimes, on accident. I make people laugh at my lack of intellect.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been told that I am not witty, no.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Three times in my life I was witty, and then this other time I was quite silly, but not officially witty.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> :roll
> 
> I recommend you watch The Office. Perfect example of Intelligent Humor in a great comedic form.


The office is absolutely horrid television.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

probably offline said:


>


Do you have something to say?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

lyric said:


> Say what now?


Pardon? You've gotta speak up.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If u can back up your words then it's good to be witty,I can back up my words,but i'm not a smart ***.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> If u can back up your words then it's good to be witty,I can back up my words,but i'm not a smart ***.


The point of using wit is to identify harsh universal truths and get people to accept them merrily so we may continue the evolution of our species, not to purposely cause negative feelings.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

yeshhhhhh thats me witty me


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

rweezer36 said:


> Yes. I'm full of witticisms and fresh philosophical nuggets that unravel the complexities of the human condition in ways they have never been unravelled. I say all the right things at exactly the right time. Girls don't like me and I don't know why.


Just how ironic are you being?


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

Alas, I can not think of anything witty to say.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

I ain't got nothin'...



But wit!

(just kidding, no)


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope. I try to be witty though. It doesn't come naturally.


----------



## gryla (Mar 6, 2018)

*Hahahaha*



InfiniteBlaze said:


> **** no.
> 
> Also, I believe wit is more correlated with social skills and ability to appeal others' sense of humor much more so than actual intellect.


I am a bit late to the party on this one.
Being able to read people and situations and then respond in a way to suite the needs of both is indicative of intellect. How many dumb witty people do you see out there?
Sounds like jealousy.


----------

